

I Know About Old Things - brm
http://psmith.posterous.com/i-know-about-old-things

======
devmonk
Neat. Still, I think there is a much greater gap between punch cards and today
and all of the technology lost to history than is being recognized in this
article. We aren't saying "You're too young and stupid," we're saying "Holy
cow, I didn't expect to be close to 40 years old and already have floppy disks
compared to gaslamps. I'm not that old, am I? WTF? Technology is whizzing by!
How are we going to deal with this? Where is the museum downtown with my Apple
II on display? Do I have grandkids already?"

In other news:

If emailing to post to posterous, do you have to compose an HTML email in
order to get a normal link to show up like the one in the post? ("This post by
Dave Winer" link)

------
RobKohr
Old technology is understood by kids such as a film strip for a movie and old
telephone receiver. They are part of our cultural heritage. They might be
boarding on quaint and old fashioned though.

I could see a bucket with an arrow pointing into it which would make a good
icon for save. A telephone is a very easy to decipher icon even as a black and
white icon.

